

Microsoft committed to invest $100 million in SUSE Linux - slackgentoo
http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/press/2011/jul11/07-25MSSUSEExtensionPR.mspx

======
mozinator
So that Microsoft can collect tax on Linux and that SUSE Linux will be the
safe choice for people that dont want to be sued by Microsoft ? I dont trust
it

